# Gabe’s Custom Interiors



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

does he do lowrider or just hotrods


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

sure they do whatever you pay for ...


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Those guys seem to really know their stuff. I'm probably more impressed with them than I am with Boyd's crew.


----------



## 62LOW (Aug 7, 2004)

boyds crew dont do the interiors they send the cars out to another shop


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 62LOW_@Jun 3 2005, 08:01 PM
> *boyds crew dont do the interiors  they send the cars out to another shop
> [snapback]3221414[/snapback]​*


I know that. I mean't the way they work on the cars. Gabe actually does most of the interiors for Boyd. They seem to have a pretty tight crew that work well together compared to Boyd's crew.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

yeah theyll do whatever you pay for. id go with Freddie at Bowtie Connection, an unsung hero on the sewing machine 

at Gabe's would hope they are tight, mainly a family biz.


----------



## customizer (Dec 26, 2004)

jUST REMEMBER GABE'S INTERIORS START AT LIKE 8,500 HE'S NOT CHEAP HE DID A HOTROD FOR US CHARGED 12,000 FOR ALL LEATHER


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 3 2005, 09:30 PM
> *yeah theyll do whatever you pay for. id go with Freddie at Bowtie Connection, an unsung hero on the sewing machine
> 
> at Gabe's would hope they are tight, mainly a family biz.
> [snapback]3221994[/snapback]​*


yup freedie is the man....


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 3 2005, 09:30 PM
> *id go with Freddie at Bowtie Connection, an unsung hero on the sewing machine
> [snapback]3221994[/snapback]​*




VERY TRUE!!!


----------



## gman (Jun 19, 2003)

what does freddy charge or start at, let me know thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jun 4 2005, 12:30 AM
> *yeah theyll do whatever you pay for. id go with Freddie at Bowtie Connection, an unsung hero on the sewing machine
> 
> at Gabe's would hope they are tight, mainly a family biz.
> [snapback]3221994[/snapback]​*




I wouldnt send my interior anywhere else.



Freddie is the shit, case closed.


----------

